# Crepe batter recipe for 50 servings



## soontobemrsp (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi all, I am new here. My Fiance and I are opening a small creperie / sandwich bar in Greece. I need a recipe for the batter mix ( I have only ever made it for about 15 servings at home before). We will be using a crepe hotplate, not frying pans, and I wonder if this makes a difference to the recipe?

Also, if only half the batter gets used that day, can it be used the following day? Would the crepes still have the same quality?

Is it worth having 2 batters for sweet and savoury crepes?

Thanks. Claire.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

No make one batter, except if you are making choco crepes. take your proven recipe for 15 and times it by 4 for 60 crepes. store with patty paper in between and a little corn meal sprinkled on them so they dont stick. They can be made ahead and frozen if wrapped in plastic tightly. In fridge they will mold after 4 days.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

in a nutshell, crepes are just thin pancakes.
okay, okay, not that simple, but that's the basics.

any batter using baking powder is not good for saving day to day. hummm, one hour, mebbe. multiple hours.... dicey. for 'days' - not in question.

for sweet, add sugar to the batter; for savory, add no sugar.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

If I'm understanding right, you are making the crepes to order in front of the guests?


----------



## soontobemrsp (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes, the customers will see us cooking and filling the crepes.

Not a problem to make fresh batter each day - just wondered if it kept well.

Any recipes?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

raw eggs, milk, flour, salt, optional sugar.......usually I let crepe batter rest overnight, at some point it'll breakdown though. It needs to be kept in an ice bath or refrigerated.....are you concerned about safety of raw ingredients or in it's ability to stay viable?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Mushroom girl is right eggs, milk, flour sugar(they brown faster) real hot teflon pans if possible. No baking soda s or powders as you do not want them to rise at all. I sift my flour and then strain the mix so no lumps at all. Some people add a drop of oil to mix. You can make lowered fat crepes by useing egg beaters. I add a drop of yellow food color for eye appeal.:chef:


----------



## soontobemrsp (Mar 16, 2009)

Shroomgirl, I was more concerned about the final result of the product than safety, I dont know if that sounds bad!!!

Ed, thats really interesting about the low fat one! Is that with just egg whites you mean? Thanks for that idea.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

In the USA there is a product called egg beaters it comes in pint containers retail and quart wholsale. There is also a brand called better then eggs. It is an egg product made with whites that look and taste like whole egg. It is low fat and cholesterole free

It can be done with whites (you can make your own eggbeaters)

Egg white, salad oil, yellow color, salt experiment with it good luck...:bounce:


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Let's see...If I remember correctly from my "Magic Pan" Days......remember this is more than 30 years ago.....

The person who made crepes at the stand out in the dining room would make many at the end of the evening. Mostly these were cut into ribbons and fried for their beneigts baskets. There were a couple made and set aside for the start of lunch and also some of the items that were prepped ahead by the Prep staff. Please understand the above mentioned memories are a little fuzzy yet this is where it gets real fuzzy. I believe the Crepe batter was tossed at the end of the night and made fresh the next day so, you could say, it was made daily.

Like shroom' said....it will begin to breakdown at some point in time.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Jiminy, that's a time warp thing....Majic Pan, wow.

Good move to cook of the batter and utilize the leftover crepes for something else, either fry them up or even sell batches of precooked crepes for people to buy and take home to make their own.....charge a premium for cooked dough.

It'd make sense to make varying size batches when necessary ie 1 hour to go, projected 5 crepes make a lessor volume to finish out the day.


----------

